# Capodanno 2013: concerti in piazza



## JulesWinnfield (3 Dicembre 2012)

Avete qualche notizia sui concerti in piazza per capodanno? 

Mi interessavano soprattutto quelli a Bologna, Firenze e Roma.

Ho provato a cercare in internet ma sembra che non ci sia nulla di ufficiale ancora... ne sapete qualcosa di più?

Grazie mille!


----------



## francylomba (3 Dicembre 2012)

*Capodanno 2013* a *Roma*: *concerto* in piazza con Giorgia, Emma Marrone e Nina Zilli


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Dicembre 2012)

francylomba ha scritto:


> *Capodanno 2013* a *Roma*: *concerto* in piazza con Giorgia, Emma Marrone e Nina Zilli


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2012)

Qui *tutte le info sui concerti e gli eventi di Capodanno 2013 a Roma, Milano, Firenze e tutta Italia*: clicca http://www.milanworld.net/capodanno...zza-roma-milano-firenze-vt2712.html#post74735


----------

